# Brian Cox, Ben Goldacre, Simon Singh, Robin Ince on Tour



## mosaix (Mar 27, 2011)

There's an advertisement in this week's New Scientist. Brian Cox, Ben Goldacre, Simon Singh and Robin Ince are going on tour.

Billed as *The Uncaged Monkey's - A night celebrating the science of  life, the Universe and the African Orchid Beetle (Time Permitting).*

There's one venue in April - Glasgow on the 3rd, all the others in May. The one that interests me is Birmingham on the 5th. 

According to New Scientist, Cambridge, Bristol and Basingstoke (11th, 12th, 13th) are already sold out.

New Humanist (Rationalist Association) - discussing humanism, rationalism, atheism and free thought


*Prof Brian Cox*: Wonders of the Solar System, Wonders of The Universe

*Simon Singh*: The Code Book, Fermat's Last Theorem

*Ben Goldacre*: Bad Science and the Bad Science column in the Guardian

*Robin Ince*: Comedian and writer. 

Robin Ince's top 10 truly bad books | Books | guardian.co.uk


----------

